# Kristen Stewart zeigt ihren Knack-Po



## Mandalorianer (8 Dez. 2010)

*Kristen Stewart zeigt ihren Knack-Po​*
Im Gegensatz zu vielen ihrer Twilight-Kollegen hat Kristen Stewart gute Chancen, nicht ewig auf dem Vampir-Image sitzen zu bleiben. Grund dafür ist ihre Rolle als 16-jährige Stripperin in ihrem neuen Film *„Welcome to the Rileys“. *Trotz enttäuschender Ticketverkäufe in den ersten zwei Wochen – der Film wurde nur in 10 US-Kinos gezeigt – erhielt Kristens Schauspielleistung viel Beachtung. Oder besser gesagt ihr knackiges Hinterteil, das in diversen Szenen gut zur Geltung kommt. Für Kristen war es kein Problem, sich so offenherzig zu zeigen. Über die Stripszenen sagte sie: „Ich habe meine Nerven ausgeschaltet, sobald ich begonnen habe. Mir war schlichtweg alles egal. Ich habe mich wohl gefühlt und hatte vor nichts Angst.“

Vor allem die Gegensätzlichkeit dieser gewagten Rolle zu ihrem unschuldigen Twilight-Ich der Bella Swan faszinierte die Betrachter. Dass Kristen keine große Hemmschwelle hatte, eine heiße Tanzeinlage vor ihrem 49-jährigen Co-Star James Gandolfini zu performen, kann man erahnen, wenn man sich die Szene ansieht. Im Internet ist der Filmausschnitt neuerdings ein Hit. 

*Hier das Video:*

​


----------



## Q (9 Dez. 2010)

schickes Röckchen  :thx:


----------

